
Dear Apple, why is my iPhone always full? - petenixey
https://givemeicecream.com/dear-apple-why-is-my-iphone-always-full/
======
azurelogic
This article is ignorant in so many ways.

1) Apple did see this problem coming. See iCloud Photo Library.

2) Before smartphones, we had digital cameras, and what did we have to do with
them? That's right, we took out the card and copied the photos to our
computers. Just because your smartphone acts like a computer doesn't mean that
you should treat it the same. Copy. Organize. Curate. Sync. Done.

3) What does one of your people's opinion of the iTunes logo have to do with
the price of tea in China? Moreover, it cements the impetuous and immature
tone of the article. Whining "look at me" is not how to get things done. Grow
up and prove yourself.

Ladies and gentlemen, please think before you blog.

------
jeanbebe
If Antenna Gate served as a template for how they could respond, the Jobsian
answer would be one of: "upgrade to a larger phone", "use iCloud", or "don't
take so many photos".

------
ceejayoz
The 16/64/128 GB lineup for the iPhone 6 ensures this is only going to get
worse. Why they didn't bump up to 32 GB as the base level is beyond me.

~~~
daigoba66
My cynical view is that this is a way to increase the price of the iPhone
without it seeming like it.

For example, in the past I've always purchased the "base" model. First 8GB
then 16GB. But now, for me, 16GB is probably 1/2 my ideal storage size, so I'd
probably purchase the more expensive 64GB model.

The new "base" model is effectively $100 more expensive.

~~~
dhm
I think it's a huge hit to their brand image with consumers if this is true,
because they haven't sold woefully underprovisioned current-model-year iPhones
before, at least that I can recall.

I have heard the argument that they offer the smaller storage devices for
institutional bulk purchase (think high school iPads with a narrower range of
use cases and a managed and/or limited base of installed software), but if
that's the case they should stop offering those models to consumers in
general.

------
scrumper
You can turn on iCloud Photo Library (Beta) which does pretty much exactly
this - keeps low-res images on the phone and keeps the high res original in
iCloud. (Since it's an Apple cloud-based storage product I don't trust it
completely, so I also have Dropbox Photo Sync).

Don't really understand what the Steve Jobs email is doing in there either.

~~~
baldfat
Why don't you use Google+ photos? It really is the best thing ever and your
photos never count against your storage.

You get unlimited photos backup on you can just delete any photos on your
phone and just look them up on Google+ which has the best photo search ever
and also has albums, edit and folders.

~~~
jeremyswank
does it have an option not to make the photos public?

~~~
yellowbkpk
The default is to not make your photos public.

------
foldor
That survey seems entirely misleading. It doesn't even have an option for
never running out of space. I don't own an iPhone, but i have an android
device with 16GB of space and can manage my own space myself so I never run
out.

------
mwexler
Dunno, I find that Photos aren't that hard to manage for me as I don't take
too many and delete bad ones quickly (though only through a Windows File
Explorer; hard to mount into other programs) but I ALWAYS appear to have a 3GB
"Other" space in my phone (according to iTunes) that I can't seem to shrink.
It's the only reason I want to jailbreak my phone, to get in there and see
just what's in there.

I'm sure I'd fill up that space with apps and photos, and be right back where
I started... but at least I could try to manage it, vs. just staring and
wondering...

------
brador
The limitation on Apple storage is a bad business decision in my opinion. Once
my storage got full I simply stopped buying apps unless absolutely necessary.
Before that I purchased everything I could find that looked mildly
interesting.

It also means I never buy movies from Apple because there is simply no space
on the device to download to.

IMO bad business decision.

------
mmoche
An app that reduces photo memory requirements is a nice start, but the only
long-lasting solution to this problem is by allowing the hardware to accept
memory upgrades.

It's a pipe dream to expect Apple to allow external storage on their phones,
so this is likely to be the last iPhone I own. It's simply not a tenable
situation.

------
joezydeco
Turning off Photo Stream helps bigtime. I'm surprised the article didn't
mention that.

If there was some way to adjust the stream buffer down from 1,000 photos that
would probably help a lot of people. But you (still) can't change the number.

------
imron
Dear Apple, please buy my startup.

------
mml
Epic whining.

------
millzlane
Why buy a product from a company that doesn't care about your choice? An
example would be how just about every smartphone on the market is capable of
MicroSD storage but the iphone is not. I have a 128GB SD card in my phone.

~~~
quonn
Well, my choice is a phone _without_ an SD card reader. So why would I buy
"just about every smartphone on the market", which does not respect my choice?

Memory is not expensive. It would be far easier for Apple to simply put in
128GB by default, not an SD card reader.

